# Finally geting started



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

I got my Super International set in and started designing our door size layout. Since I only have enough room of a door size layout, my plan is to frame my door in 2x2's for a little more space and use 1x4's for the borders to keep the cars on the table. Here are some in the planning mode photos:



















I've got to order some more track since I'm trying to use wider radius turns to keep the speed up on the smaller layout. Even though the Super International set was definately the least expensive way to get what I needed, I'm still short about 150.00 of track. 

I've tried to keep things simple, yet challenging and will be covering the top of the door with foam like we use in model railroading to deaden the noise as well as doing some minimal scenery work. I'll be using cork for the turn and track borders and the track will be set down so the scenery is at the same level. I've got about 30ft of lane length in each lane so I think I've crammed about as much track as I can and also kept a semi-realistic plan.

Thanks to all of you guys that have helped me out with the track design questions over the last few months. If any of you have any comments about the proposed trackplan let me know. I think I've covered most of the bases that you guys have talked about in my design as far as keeping it simple but challenging. Sorry the pictures aren't the best. I'll post up more on my progress as it happens.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Looks like a sweet little track!:thumbsup:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

On the forground turn in the second pic...do you have enough space to use 18" curves and eleminate the short straight section? I'd sugget doing so if you can (and since you have to buy more track anyway). Those little straights between turns annoy the heck out of me. If someone comes out with a 21" turn, my 4x8 layout will be getting reconfigured with at least one big sweeper.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ron Give me a shout I have all the track pieces your missing just 15 miles down the road....


Coach!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

coach61 said:


> Ron Give me a shout I have all the track pieces your missing just 15 miles down the road....
> 
> 
> Coach!


:thumbsup:


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

coach61 said:


> Ron Give me a shout I have all the track pieces your missing just 15 miles down the road....
> 
> 
> Coach!



Thanks Coach. I sent you a email. Gimme a call.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great start Ron!

Keep at it!


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

when your done could you pm me with the layout. I think my door will get the same as yours it looks great!


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

T-Jet Racer said:


> when your done could you pm me with the layout. I think my door will get the same as yours it looks great!


I'll keep you in mind. As soon as I get the rest of the track, it's go time.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Let me know if you need anymore track. I have some leftover in my storage box. Not exactly sure, but lmk what pieces you're short (if any) and I'll dig the container out from under the staircase and see what I have. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

roadrner said:


> Let me know if you need anymore track. I have some leftover in my storage box. Not exactly sure, but lmk what pieces you're short (if any) and I'll dig the container out from under the staircase and see what I have. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Thanks for the offer. I'm still trying to get with Coach since he's local, but haven't heard back from him yet. I'm sure we'll get together soon but if I come up short, I'll let you know. Here was my list of what I needed:

12x1/8" curve: qty 10
15x1/8" curve: qty 6
9x1/8" curve: qty 2
9" straight: qty 2
6" straight: qty 12
3" straight: qty 4

I don't know who's more excited about getting a track built--me or the kids(well, actually I do). I'll post the progress as things develop.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Great start love the design. I was considering building a paperclip but layout definitely trumps it. Where did you get your plans?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Great job Ron!!!... Anxious to see it with the elevations in place too. Keep us in the loop eh?... nd


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> Keep us in the loop eh?... nd


Hey.... I sound like JoeZ yeah? :lol: nd


----------

